# Need hangers



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

A guy called me from North Dakota and asked if I knew any hangers that would hang a 40 unit apartment building. If you are interested, talk to me and I'll hook you two up. Nice guy, but some guys 'no showed' him this week. Not sure all of the details. Could be more to the story than I know as all of you know this business. Could be a good deal to look into. Let me know.It is in ****inson, North Dakota


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is crazy! It won't let me type the first half of the name of the town..... Some parts consider the first part of the town name is swearing.:sneaky2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I Can send marvin up there . His crew can hang those 40 units in 2 days .
No lie..


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

About 4,000 sheets.
Call Doug Johnson.
641-799-9512


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> That is crazy! It won't let me type the first half of the name of the town..... Some parts consider the first part of the town name is swearing.:sneaky2:


Would it be called d1ckinson.

I would volunteer my services, But something tells me there would be too much snow there, being so close to Canada:whistling2:

Got anything warmer


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep that is how you spell it. 
And no snow.....yet!
There are 40 units ready. And more getting ready.
Is there a housing boom there, or something? That is a big unit. Government money??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

tim0282 said:


> yep that is how you spell it.
> And no snow.....yet!
> There are 40 units ready. And more getting ready.
> Is there a housing boom there, or something? That is a big unit. Government money??


oil??


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I hear they've got streets in now, so no more packing sheets through three imaginary blocks of muck. Gooooooooooo Halliburton!


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

There is a HUGE oil boom happening from Sidney, MT, to D!ckinson, ND.
Prices are RIDICULOUS.
In the summers, $1.00/ft to tape and texture 8' cake boxes.
$0.60 to hang them.
$100k/year to drive truck 5 days a week and you're home every night.
$15/hr at fast food.
$25/hr as a waitress.
2 hour wait to get into restaurants at night.
Rough hand, no experience, $20+/hr to start.
Some NOOBS are making $100k/6 months because of hazard pay.
RV lot's are $800/month. Don't go home for vacation and take your trailer, there won't be any lots when you come back.
A room in a house will run you $1000/month.


Go get your piece, I'll stay where I'm at.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> There is a HUGE oil boom happening from Sidney, MT, to D!ckinson, ND.
> Prices are RIDICULOUS.
> In the summers, $1.00/ft to tape and texture 8' cake boxes.
> $0.60 to hang them.
> ...


Sounds like Canada, except your pay for taping is 75% higher:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Go get your piece, I'll stay where I'm at.


Where's that...Applebees?:jester:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Where's that...Applebees?:jester:


Eff that, I quit that douche.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Eff that, I quit that douche.


Meh, their food sucks anyway. Good riddance.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Meh, their food sucks anyway. Good riddance.


I've only ever had food poisoning twice, and both times from Applebees about 5 years apart. Did you know you can project vomit about 4 feet?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Did you know you can project vomit about 4 feet?


Yep ! I wore some once tossed by a lady in the booth behind me. 
Another reason not to eat seafood.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I've only ever had food poisoning twice, and both times from Applebees about 5 years apart. Did you know you can project vomit about 4 feet?


My wife and I have a mental list of places we don't eat anymore, and for some reason, every few years we forget that Applebees is on it. It doesn't take long to remember why though. 

And thank you for the interesting factoid, I've never had the......pleasure.


----------

